# gulf stream



## beckydunn (Nov 4, 2000)

Is there any website that shows updated real-time imformation on the location and current speed of the gulf stream?


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Thought NOAA had something on it, but couldn''t find it when I looked. Newport-Bermuda Race site may have a link to check out. People don''t usually need "real-time" info for that, though; anything within about half a day is usually sufficient. Try http://www.bermudarace.com and http://users.erols.com/gulfstrm


----------



## LuckyLuciano (Nov 21, 2000)

try this URL for information on the gulf stream.

http://www.weatherimages.org/data/imag143.html


----------

